# Axel or Dan, can you help please?



## maxter151 (Dec 28, 2011)

1-28-12 @ 11:15PM
This is an update edit written after the info in the paragraph below. *Dan*, (and Axel) I went back to previous dialog (which I saved as a word file) that we had about 3 weeks or so ago and you (Dan) mentioned that the manual says CV133=1 is not necessary and it was copied to the MX695 manual from the MX690 manual by mistake. I did not recall that in time and made that CV value change. RATS!!! I think that is my fan problem. I have looked all through the MX695 manual for the default CV value for CV133 and cannot find it anywhere so I can restore it. Do you know the default CV133 value or can you find out what it is so I can restore to the default, please?? If I can make the fan work I can deal with the fubction mapping problems discussed below and they would no longer be an issue. Thanks

1-27-12
I have completed the Zimo MX695KV installation in my K27. I have everything working except the fan will not run. I get smoke when I press F5, but no fan. I have all wiring correct, as per the electrical schematic and as tested with my ohm meter. I have CV131=72 for FO5 output. The other relevent CV values are: CV137=60 CV138=90 CV139=120 CV133=1 CV353=10 CV355=15. When I press F5 I get smoke and my voltmeter shows 4.9V from the +5v and F2 terminals (not the F5 terminal). More on that in a moment. But the FA10 and ground terminal show zero volts for the fan when I press F5 on and off. One thing I have discovered is that my function outputs do not match up. - i.e., when I pressed F5 the F5 terminal did not have current. With my voltmeter, I discovered that it was actually running the 5V current on the F2 terminal. This was verified by the pressing of the F5 button and seeing the 5V current going on and off from F2 terminal. So I connected the wire to the F2 terminal and I get smoke when I press F5 "on" and it stops when I press F5 off. I'm wondering if my function output mapping is messed up or something and maybe that is why the fan will not work. I have compared my default list of function controls, and sounds like the valve noise and the bell are not where the default list says they should be. The bell is on F3, instead of F6. Short whistle is on F1, not F2. Long whistle is on F6, not F5. No sound was on F5 when I first tested the F5 function button for a long whistle sound, that's why I set F5 as the smoke heater. What could I check to troubleshoot this problem or what could I do to correct it, please? This decoder has presented me with a variety of problems ever since I first powered it up and started checking function sounds, which is when I first discovered they were out of place. I would greatly appreciate your help. Thanks.

*Mark Peterson*


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The MX690 did not have a separate fan motor output like the MX685 series, so cv133 was used on the MX690 for making F10 be a fan motor control. 


What are the values of CV 33 to 42 and CV 61? CV39 should be an 8 for F5 to be selected. Also check CV61=0 to be sure you have the NMRA CV settings. 
Zimo projects sometimes remap the CV"s for hardware outputs Function keys by changing CV61. The manual has several pages of different map settings. 

And projects could have Servo settings turned on so make sure CV 181 to 184 are set to 0. 

And cv353 being a 10 gives only 100 seconds of smoke time. 0 is no timer set. 

Axel may add more info here when he logs on. 


Also, note that it is handy to use the MX690 manual as a reference as the CV's are in sequential order and easier to find by number. MX695 manual is by function and easier to find by functions. 
But be careful to always use the appropriate manual for the final cv settings.


----------



## maxter151 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi Dan. Thanks for the information and help. I'm still having the "read cv" problem with my NEC, so I'm unable to verify the CV's you have indicated. I finally found out how to read my NEC EPROM version. It's old. *March 1 2007C* is the version. After June of 2007 it apprears they did an update according to what I see on the NEC website. Tomorrow I will contact them to get the updated EPROM kit and manual. Until then, I can't read any CV's to verify their values. I can try re-setting the values for the ones you provided the values for and see how that goes. I bought "two" MX695KV's from Axel and they are both loaded with the same K27 sound project. I hooked up the second one to a speaker only to test the sounds associtated with the function buttons and they were the same as for the first one I installed. So that does give me more insight on the matter. I may remove the first decoder and install the second one, because I have done nothing to CV133 on that one, and that way I could verify if the CV133 change disabled the fan for the first one. Maybe I'll get lucky? Hey Dan, I really appreciate your help. Big thanks.

*Mark Peterson *


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Mark, are you using the programming track outputs or the main track outputs? 

If you cannot read CV's on the programming track, you may be having issues with too much load on the programming track, make sure any lights that are constantly on are off. 

It sure sounds like you are not using the programming track outputs. 

Greg


----------



## maxter151 (Dec 28, 2011)

Absolutely, I am using the *programming track* outputs. I am 100% certain. I've tried the program track (not the main) numerous times. No lights or anything else is on during the programming on the program track. I have installed and programmed about (25) N scale decoders, (20) HO decoders and (15) G decoders. G has been by my NCE and all the rest were by my MRC system ...been doing this since 2006, but G/NCE since last summer. This Zimo MX695KV is the only decoder I've ever had a problem with. Everything else went like clock-work. Even though I bought my NCE Power Pro 10 PHE only 6 or 7 months ago, it is apparent that it was on the store's inventory for a long time before he sold it to me. The version is Mar 1 2007C, which I believe is old. The last NCE update (per the NCE website) was after June 1 2007, so I believe it probably has the old EPROM. None-the-less, I'm going to try to reset my NCE to factory defaults and try the program track again. If I recall, I saw something in my manual about that last night when I was studying it. Thanks.


I just tried the MX695KV out of the engine with only power wires and a speaker connected. It still could not read CV's from the program track with handheld set for program track. It could not read a new NEC D808 either with just power and speaker. It has to be the NEC EPROM is outdated. I'll call NEC tomorrow to get a new EPROM update kit with a new manual.


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

I tried to post three times via my barely new function computer under Windows 7 and Internet Explorer 9 but MLS doesn't take the post? 

%^$&*()*&^%$#^&*()


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

HELP only the Quick Reply seems to work


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Axel, have you clicked the page compatability icon? On my browser it follows the address and looks like a file split horizontally and is to the left of the refresh button. Says it helps connect a website designed for older browsers with newer ones.... 

Happy Rails 
John


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Axel Tillmann on 29 Jan 2012 03:36 PM 
I tried to post three times via my barely new function computer under Windows 7 and Internet Explorer 9 but MLS doesn't take the post? 

%^$&*()*&^%$#^&*() 
Axel,

Try a different browser. IE has to be the worst one you could have picked.


----------



## maxter151 (Dec 28, 2011)

...meanwhile, the lunar module is stuck on the far side of the moon, desperately awaiting a technical resolution from "Houston Control".







I can see you're trying Axel. Thanks. I know I will sooner or later get this decoder problem resolved.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Mark, can you read the lower CV's, like cv3, 4, 5, 29? 

Just trying to determine if you cannot read back ANY CV or just the higher numbered ones. If it's just the higher ones, you need the newer roms in the NCE. 

Let me know, I am really curious now. 

Greg


----------



## maxter151 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi Greg. It can't read any CV/s low or high. Not even on a D808 and that's an NCE decoder. But the D808 is an newer version decoder so it may not read it with the old version EPROM. I did a command station reset and that made no difference. Dan suggested I try CV39=8 for F5 because my F5 button put current on the FO2 terminal instead of the FO5 terminal like it should have. Well that made the fan work, but then the heat stopped and I got no smoke. ARRRRG!Since I could not read the CV before I made the change, I cannot switch it back to whatever it was. Now I'm dead in the water, I guess. Then my batteries went dead in my handheld and I do not have any others till I go to the store. Geeeez.


----------



## maxter151 (Dec 28, 2011)

I wonder if it could not read the CV's because my handheld batteries were low? I'll be going to the store to get some new batteris in a couple hours. I'll find out then.

*Mark*


----------



## maxter151 (Dec 28, 2011)

*BINGO!!!! Problem IS solved!!! ...Yes!!!*










I got new batteries after my handheld went dead. I still had the same problems and I still could not read any CV's, however, when I tried programming CV's again the changes took. I knew immediately that with low batteries some CV changes took and some did not. That's why I could not resolve the issues. Dan recommended CV61=0 and I tried that before and it did not work. This time when I did it everything reverted back to NMRA functions outputs. I had a fan running and this time I had a small amount of smoke. I re-entered the CV values for CV 131=72 CV137=60 CV138=90 CV139=120 CV353=40 and CV355=15. I checked it again and I had a little better smoke, but not yet good enough. Then I figured it would be ok to try higher values for the smoke. I reset the smoke CV's several more times to higher values and eventually got GREAT smoke action! I also increased the fan speen at idle and it got even better. My final CV's are now: 

CV137=200 CV138=230 CV139=255 and CV355=90 After I get it on the track I may adjust those CV's some more depending on how it performs then. Ok, I'm sold on the Zimo MX695KV Sound Decoder with the Proline Pulsed Smoke Generator I bought from *Train-Li-USA.com* Also a big thanks to Dan, Greg and Axel for helping me out. You guys are great. I'll make a video to show soon.

*Mark Peterson*


----------



## Kenny (Feb 15, 2008)

Mark, I had the same problem you had. Too bad you did not see my post. Turns out,as you found out, for some reason the NCE system will not read the new Zimo decoders on the program track but it does actually program the decoder. Axel, Greg and I went through all the same stuff you just went through. Too bad you did not see that thread. It was sometime in May. Great decoder, great sound and fantastic smoke with the pro line unit! I was using the NCE decoders with Phoenix sound, the Zimo is just as good, if not better. Enjoy!


----------



## maxter151 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi Kenny. What I also found out is my NCE is not reading my D808 decoders. I use them with Phoenix also. I think my EPROM may need an update kit. It's version Mar 1 2007C. I have also discovered that I still have a couple small problems but I don't know how to fix it. My headlight is not operating directionally, just on/off. My rear light is not operating directionally either but will not shut off like the headlight. Do you know how to fix that? I'd appreciate any help you may be able to give. The manual is kinda difficult to comprhend. I was looking at the manual for MX690 and it is a lot more user-friendly. It makes things a lot more difficult not being able to read the CV's. It leaves you a bit anxious to change a CV because you can't read it before you chamge it and you may not be able to restore that CV if the change doesn't work or worse, cause another problem. I'm sure you know what I mean about that. Thanks for the input.

*Mark*


----------



## maxter151 (Dec 28, 2011)

Well I got the headlight to work right, but the rear light stays on constantly no matter what I set the CV's to. Oh well, I'm not really that concerned about the rear light. I can just unplug it. Everything else works perfectly now. She's ready. I'll oil her up and put her on the mainline track tomorrow. I have one more K27 to do. The #463 is done and the #455 is next.

Mark


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

Mark:

Tell me more about your rear light? I assume you connected it to F0r? If the CV setting made it direction independant, then that would be the effect. Also, I don't remember if the rear light is on the same power in the K27 as the front light. For some reason some engines that I came accross want front and rear on all the time. I don't remember if you ripped out the K27 electronic board in the tender and wired directly or if you are coming off the electronic board.

("Boy oh boy - does it feel good to have a computer back" - no fun to type on a touch screen)


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

For the rear light on in reverse only, CV34 needs to be a 2. 
I always add the value for the CV controlling the cab light for forward and reverse and then change the value in CV127-134 for cab light function top be a 60 so it is only on when stopped in either direction and off if headlight/rear light is off. SO if cab light is on F2, then you would add 8 to CV 33 and 34 values making them 9 and 10, plus CV 128 to a 60. 

This does not affect the F2 function for sound, if fact make CV 28 a 0 and F2 no longer controls the cab light, just CV 33 and 34 will do this.


----------



## maxter151 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi Axel. My rear light is set as CV34=2 and CV126=0. The wires for the light are connected to F0r and +V terminals on the MX695. I did remove the PC Board in the tender, but kept main the one in the engine and the small front one for headlight and markers. I have the firebox flicker, cab light and markers going on/off when I press F7. I did have a small accident when trying to wire the rear light. I had power in the circuit, but the light was not on so I discovered the light was burnt out. I started to replace the bulb and I was using small test leads with mini-alligator clips and one popped off and hit the test track and shorted. I heard a faint pop and saw a tiny amount of smoke in the general area of F0r on the MX695 and a slight smell of electric burn. But the light was on after bulb replacement so I figured maybe everything was ok. But is it possible it damage that rear light circuit? If that is so I was thinking about maybe making F02 the rear light circuit, but I'm not sure what to do for that. Thanks Axel. Glad to hear you got a computer up and running again.


----------



## maxter151 (Dec 28, 2011)

I successfully re-mapped rear light to F02, moved the wire to the F02 terminal and now both my lights work directionally and on/off with F0 key. "Everything" is working properly. I also moved my +5V smoke wire to the adjustable low volt output, adjusted it to 6.98 volts and got a lot more smoke output. I'm ready to install in my second K27 now. Hey Axel, I also have a Bachmann 2-8-0. As soon as I make some room on my credit card I'll be buying another *Zimo MX695KV Sound Decoder and Proline Pulsed Smoke Generator*. I'm glad I found *Train-Li-USA.com* and I'm very happy with your service.

*Mark*


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

It is great that you figured out how to rewire the rear light and map the function key. 

Did you make CV 36 a zero and 34 an eight?


----------



## maxter151 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi Dan. I made CV34=8 and CV36=2, then CV126=0 to make it work only in reverse. I'm going to try to make a video today and post it to my website. I'm an artist and I also put my N, HO and G scale on it. Just haven't had a lot of time to do very many videos yet or post as many photos as I would like to. But you can see what's going on. artistmarkpeterson.com

*Mark*


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

Good job.

There is a German proverb "aller Anfang ist schwer" [all beginnings are difficult] but once you get the hang of it (its like programming a modern remote control for the 60 different peices of equipment in the entertainment closet







).

He even me with 20+ years of experience in computer - I am still having a flaky new machine..... Grrrr. Now I am slowly getting online and figuring out one problem after another...







but I will be soon of to the SuperBall

Go Pats Go


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

CV125 to 132 =0 means forward and reverse are on, 1 is forward only, 2 is reverse only.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan Pierce said:


> CV125 to 132 =0 means forward and reverse are on, 1 is forward only, 2 is reverse only.


Dan, that thread was from 2012. Don't you have anything newer to read?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

whoops.....


----------

